# Gaming PC - 400 Euro



## PlayersFinest (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

nachdem mir hier schon einige Male gut geholfen wurde, mal wieder ein Anlauf - dieses Mal für meine Freundin. Im Grunde möchte ich meinen PC dupen, aber angesichts der momentanen Preisentwicklung mancher Komponenten geht's vom Budget her eher schlecht. Geringere Leistungsunterschiede sind ok, da meine Freundin größtenteils eh nur MMOs (GW2 & Co.) zockt, also keine FPS und andere Hardwarefresser.

Aktuelle Komponenten:
CPU Typ    QuadCore Intel Core i7-4770
Motherboard Name    ASRock H97M Pro4  
DIMM1: G Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9-4GBXL    
DIMM2: G Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9-4GBXL     
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670  (2 GB)
Soundkarte    Creative SB X-Fi Audio Controller

Andere Komponenten als die genannten entfallen, da noch vorhanden bzw. werden weiterverwendet.

Da der 4770 momentan nicht besonders günstig zu haben ist - hab meinen damals für 180 Euro von 'nem Händler geschossen - bin ich prinzipiell für alles offen bzw. Alternativen dazu. Eigentlich hab' ich gern, zwecks einfacherer Wartung, mehr oder weniger identische Systeme, jedoch hab' ich beim CPUBenchmark gesehen, dass der AMD FX-9590 leistungstechnisch in der gleichen Liga zu spielen scheint, jedoch deutlich billiger zu haben ist. Mangels Überblick bei AMD, lange gemieden aus verschiedenen Gründen, freu' ich mich auch hier über Tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

Also, im Schnitt ist der 9590 sogar einem core i5-4460 unterlegen UND braucht doppelt so viel Strom. Diese CPU-Benchmark ist halt für die AMD-CPU gut geeignet, weil sie sehr auf Takt und Kernzahl triggert, d.h. du hast da "auf dem papier" mehr Leistung als mit nem Intel, aber grad im Durchschnitt und vor allem bei Spielen wäre schon ein i5-4460 besser. Der kostet ca 180€.


Ich versteh aber nicht so ganz, was du nun brauchst und was nicht. Falls du zB schon ein Netzteil über hast: was für eines ist es denn?


----------



## PlayersFinest (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo (Herbboy mal wieder ),

sowas wollte ich in etwa hören, bevor ich das selber hätte ergooglen müssen, wenn ich überhaupt drauf geachtet hätte.  Als Netzteil werkelt noch eine 500 Watt PSU von beQuiet, welches 'nen QX9650 auf 'nem ASUS Commando mit 6 HDDs, 8 GB RAM und 'ne GTX 260 versorgt sowie o.g. Soundkarte.

Wenn der 4460 dem 4770 fast gleichwertig ist, reicht mir das auch schon. Ich sehe da zumindest bis auf Cache und natürlich Taktfrequenz sowie Hyper-Threading keinen großen Unterschied. Letzteres wird meines Wissens ja eh kaum in der Fläche supportet.

Interessehalber: Warum z. B. kein Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3? Der steht ja nur knapp unter dem 4770 und schlägt mom. in der Bucht mit 220 Euro zu Buche.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Hallo (Herbboy mal wieder ),
> 
> sowas wollte ich in etwa hören, bevor ich das selber hätte ergooglen müssen, wenn ich überhaupt drauf geachtet hätte.  Als Netzteil werkelt noch eine 500 Watt PSU von beQuiet, welches 'nen QX9650 auf 'nem ASUS Commando mit 6 HDDs, 8 GB RAM und 'ne GTX 260 versorgt sowie o.g. Soundkarte.
> 
> ...


  Die Frage ist halt, was du alles neu brauchst und ob das Budget reicht. Ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 hat halt wie der i7-4770 ebenfalls 8 Threads. was aktuell noch nichts nennenswertes bringt, aber zukunftssicherer wäre. Wenn du aber WEGEN der 80€ Mehrkosten dann als Grafikkarte nur eine GTX 750 nehmen kannst, würde ich lieber den 4460 nehmen. Wenn du auch mit dem Xeon noch genug über hast für 8GB RAM und ne Grafikkarte für 150-200€, dann nimm den Xeon. Und grad bei MMO kann es auch durchaus ne gute Sache sein, wenn man eine SSD hätte - da kommt dann Windows drauf, aber auch die Games, die ja oft nicht so viel Platz brauchen, so dass ne SSD mit 240GB (70-80€) reicht.


----------



## PlayersFinest (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn's etwas über's Budget geht, passt das noch. Wenn's statt 400 halt 800 wären, würde mich das eher stören. GPU würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder gebraucht non-OC kaufen, da rechne ich mit 100 - 120 Euro bei 'ner GTX 670.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Wenn's etwas über's Budget geht, passt das noch. Wenn's statt 400 halt 800 wären, würde mich das eher stören. GPU würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder gebraucht non-OC kaufen, da rechne ich mit 100 - 120 Euro bei 'ner GTX 670.




also, mit ner SSD wird man halt echt seine Freude haben. Also: Xeon ca 260€, Board ca 80-90€, 8GB RAM ca 40€, SSD 240GB ca 80€, Graka ca 120€ - dann bist du bei um die 600€


----------



## PlayersFinest (5. Mai 2016)

Da Threadnekromantie in ist: Würdest Du immer noch das Pro4 empfehlen oder mittlerweile ein anderes Board? Nachdem mein Billigheimer Nr. 2 (auch dank deiner Tipps  ) so gut angekommen ist, würde ich den jetzt noch ein drittes Mal so zusammenbasteln, als SSD 'ne Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB.

CPU wäre wieder der 4770 - den hab' ich schon günstig geschossen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2016)

Es sind seitdem keine großen Veränderungen bei den Mainboards zustande gekommen. Das Board ist immer noch gut für den Preis.


----------



## PlayersFinest (6. Mai 2016)

Wie immer: Danke Dir!


----------

